# Taurus PT92 Barrel?



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

Among My handguns, i have a PT92, i cannot seem to find any after market ported barrels for it though, so i am wondering if a Beretta 92FS Barrel would fit, seeing as the taurus 92 is made in a retired beretta factory and as far as i can tell are very simmalar other than the saftey/decocker, but on a size level would the 2 barrels be interchangable, i personally dont like the beretta 92, but love my pt92, thanks much

~Spike
"You know you are to old when your wife says, lets Run upstairs and make love, and you reply, Well, I can't do both!"


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.kkmprecision.com/custom_pistol_barrels/product.php?productid=100&cat=3&page=1


----------

